# 20H or 20L tank



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Are there any 20L aquarium kits? All I have seen are 20H. Or do you guys happen to anyone selling a 20L aquarium for a good deal thats close to central Wisconsin. thanks Paul


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

There are definitly 20L tanks. My girlfriend has one, but she uses it to keep a poison dart frog. I imagine you can find a kit out there somewhere, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

If you are looking for a kit already put together, you might try your LFS instead of one of the big chains. I don't think I've seen a kit at any of the chains. Of course, if your LFS are like the ones here.... you could buy all the parts at the chain and come out much cheaper sadly. I noticed the markup on tanks seems quite high in comparison.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Walmart has a 20 gallon (standard. Not high or long) kit. WHile it may be a bit more expensive to buy seperately, its worth the money spent. Never seen a "boxxed" 20 long kit but my lfs here offer custom kits that still save you a few dollars vs buying a pre-fab kit as they quality is better (ie aquaclear filter vs whisper. Visitherm heater vs no-name brand).


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

hey bro, dont look for 20l kits. If you want a 20L, you will have to buy the tank seperate and get a kit for a 29g. 20L are the same length and width just not as tall. So a 29G stand/canopy/hood will fit a 20L.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd definately get the 20L and part it together. You'll be able to got to any "petstore.com" (read bigalsonline.com, or thatpetplace.com, drsforstersmith.com) and get the dry goods for less than half of that in your LFS. Sometimes even the smaller tanks are cheaper but "normally" the LFS sells the tanks at a loss-liter to get you in the store and jacks the price up on everything else to make it up and then some.

the reason I say get the 20L is it has more surface area than a 20H. Surface area is key when it comes to the gas exchange and helping to keep your water conditions good. my most difficult tank to keep the water in check has been a 45 gal show. Its 36" by 36" by 12" so its' as tall as it is long and only 12" wide. that makes for trouble in my book. if you want your tank to look tall buy a taller stand  but I always like the longer shorter wider tanks ... 40 breeders are awesome


----------

